# A fun afternoon



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I went out to the desert south of the snake this afternoon and ran 100 thru my CZ rami, 200 thru the new(to me) TZ75, and another 200 thru the AR. The CZ and TZ shot like a dream so I now have 2 9mm's that I'd trust in a firefight:mrgreen: .
I shot 5 thru the AR to make sure the holo had not bumped off zero and then decided to try some LONG range stuff(for me and a 16" carbine),that I haven't tried since my days in the USAF Air Police.
I got to shooting at some rocks the size of a mans head at what I thought was 200-250 yards and only missed a couple of times when the wind bumped me or I moved at trigger pull on my own:mrgreen: . Then I walked out to look at the rocks and see if I could find any flattened .223 bullets and decided to count the steps( I have a stride that is pretty close to a yard ) and at 350 steps I was starting to feel pretty good about how few I had missed.Anyway the final count was 385 steps (and the rocks were more like basketballs) but I think Im a Certified qualified Infidel with the scawy rifle again.:smt033 And these holosights are killer for getting back on target really quick :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like a great day. Sure would like to put a few down range with that new rifle you got there Scooter. I am trying to get a 9mm black rifle now. Got a gun show coming up at the end of the month and we'll see what happens. 
Wife got that Colt Government .380 and gave up on the CZ rami. Well at lease there's piece at the old folks home right now. Good luck with your shooting.


----------

